

Top U.S. intel official challenges reports that spy agencies mined Internet data - orionblastar
http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/06/politics/nsa-internet-mining/

======
orionblastar
Why is this flagged and other stories posted after it that report the same
thing are not flagged?

